# Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra



## hadron (29. Juli 2009)

Aus gegeben Anlass starte ich hier mal einen Thread um über __ Waller im Gartenteich zu starten.

*Zur Vorgeschichte:*

ich baue gerade einen Gartenteich einzig und ausschliesslich für meinen echten Waller (Silurus glanis) - dieser Fisch wird bekanntermassen mindestens 1,5 Meter lang und kann auch bis 2,5 Meter oder grösser werden.

In diesem Thread wünsche ich nur sachliche Beiträge die dem Ziel dienen Erfahrungen mit Wallern in einem Gartenteich auszutauschen oder generell auf die Bedürfnisse eines Wallers in einem Gartenteich ausgerichtet sind.

Unter "sachlich" verstehe ich alles was ein Poster unter "Erfahrung mit Wallern im Gartenteich" oder "allgemein über Waller bekannt" zu verstehen ist.

Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen mal zusammenfassen was ich über Waller weis.

Also jeder der eine (sachliche) Meinung - die auch begründet ist - ist Willkommen hier seinen Beitrag zu leisten.


----------



## zAiMoN (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

ist der __ wels eigentlich gezüchtet für teiche? also stehende gewässer..

oder ein wilder? is doch ein albino richtig?


----------



## heiko-rech (29. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Hallo,

ich habe den anderen Tread gelesen und fasse mal zusammen:

Du willst einen Fisch halten, der unter otimalen Bedingungen bis 2,5m werden kann. Dieser Fisch soll alleine in einem 25.000 Liter Teich schwimmen. Gesellschaft ist nur da, wenn es was zu fressen gibt. Habe ich dich soweit richtig verstanden?

Nun, wenn dem so ist, wird sich dein Waller nicht richtig entwickeln, da er zu wenig Platz hat. Er wird also die maximale Größe, die so ein Tier erreichen kann nicht erreichen, was aber auch einig Jahre dauern würde.

Wenn ich beim Angelschein richtig aufgepaßt habe, sind Welse eher nacht- und dämmerungsaktiv. Also doch eigentlich nicht geeignet, um ihn Tagsüber zu beobachten. Es sei denn, der Fisch lebt in einem Teich, in dem er sich nicht verstecken kann.  Das wäre dann aber eine vollkommen artfremde Haltung.

Ein Fisch sollte das zehnfache seiner Körperlänge schwimmen können. Das würde bei einem normal entwickelten __ Wels demnach mindestens eine Teichlänge von 10m bedeuten. Bei einem großen Exemplar, wie du es dir wünscht, wären es 20-25m als absolutes Minimum.

Du schreibst, dass der Teich für die nächsten 5 Jahre wohl ausreichen sollte, da der Wels in dieser Zeit nicht so groß werden wird. Das wird vermtlich so sein, da Fische sich zwar nicht an die Umgebung anpassen, aber in beengten Verhältnissen langsamer wachsen. Wenn du also weißt, dass der Teich zu klein werden wird, warum baust du nicht direkt größer?

Ich bin kein Fischexperte, ich halte auch erst seit zwei Jahren Fische, und auch nur sehr gewöhnliche und kleine Exemplare, aber ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass das auf Dauer gut geht, was du da vorhast.

Schau dir mal an, was so mancher Störhalter an Waservolumen hat. Da sind deine 25.000 Liter ne Pfütze dagegen.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## CoolNiro (30. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Der Waller bevorzugt schlammigen Bodengrund,
darum lebt er in Freiheit meißt da wo man Ihn
erst sieht wenn er auftaucht um Beute zu machen
und da ist es dann in der Regel Nacht.

Bin gespannt wie Du das im kleinen Gartenteich
umsetzen willst ohne in Algen zu ersticken,
das funktioniert im künstlichen Teich nicht

In Freiheit bei normalem Futterangebot wächst der
Waller 30-40cm im Jahr. In 3 Jahren kann sich der
in Deiner Tiefzone 2 mal umdrehn, mehr nicht.
Wie heko sagt, braucht ein Fisch um sich sicher
zu fühlen das 12-fache seiner Körperlänge geradeaus
in eine Richtung als Fluchtmöglichkeit.



> ...da Fische sich zwar nicht an die Umgebung
> anpassen, aber in beengten Verhältnissen langsamer
> wachsen.



Im Fachjargon nennt man das dan Kümmerwuchs 

Ich habe öfter die Gelegenheit diese tollen Fische
nachts zu beobachten, da mein Freund die Teiche
eines Golfclubs betreut. Der Wallerteich dürfte an
die 300.000 Liter haben und hat einen Bach Ab-
und Zulauf.

Im 25.000 Liter Teich hat ein Waller nix verloren,
glaubs oder glaubs nicht. Das gilt für alle großen
Jäger. Die wollen nämlich nicht beobachtet werden,
sondern selber beobachten um gegebenenfalls
zuzuschlagen.


----------



## hadron (30. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

@ Zaimon

das ist ein gezüchteter __ Wels. Einen Wels in freier Natur zu fangen ist schon eine Sache für sich - dann noch einen Albino zu fangen nochmal ne Schwierigkeit. Ausserdem bezweifel ich, dass man Fische aus der freien Natur gefangen einfach so in seinen Gartenteich setzen darf.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Hi,

Waller sind ganz tolle tiere, brauchen meiner Meinung nach aber ordentlich Freiraum und auch viele andere Fische/Tiere im Naturbiotop mit viel Schlamm um sich wohlzufühlen. Also unter 100.000L wird da sicher kein Waller glücklich und alt.

Und wenn er mal nen Problem hat, dann viel spass beim rausholen und isolieren 

In NL werden diese schönen Tiere leider in ganz kleinen Teichen gezüchtet, für den Verzehr und für Angelteiche


----------



## Aristocat (30. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Morgen Jungs!
Schmult mal bei Wikipedia rein! Link riensetzen kann ich nicht, sorry 
Der Artikel ist interessant!


----------



## hadron (30. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Hallo Heiko,



heiko-rech schrieb:


> Du willst einen Fisch halten, der unter otimalen Bedingungen bis 2,5m werden kann.



Als Angler (ich war bis vor 10 Jahren auch einer) wirst du sicher wissen dass 2,5 Meter sicher die Ausnahme sind - ich gehe eher von ca. 1,7 Meter aus



heiko-rech schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Also doch eigentlich nicht geeignet, um ihn Tagsüber zu beobachten. Es sei denn, der Fisch lebt in einem Teich, in dem er sich nicht verstecken kann.  Das wäre dann aber eine vollkommen artfremde Haltung.



In seinem jetzigen Domizil, in der 1000-Liter-Pfütze, fühlt sich Chefchen meiner Meinung nach ganz wohl. Als Versteck tagsüber nutzt er entweder das Wurzelwerk unter den Sumpfiris oder das 110er Abflussrohr welches ich in dem Teich liegen habe.

Zum beobachten ... ich habe garnicht die Erwartung den __ Wels ständig beobachten zu können - abundzu ein (heller) Schatten in der Dämmerung oder bei bedecktem Himmel vielleicht auch nur das schmatzende Geräusch nachts beim Raubzug - mehr erwarte ich garnicht. Morgens und abends werfe ich eine Handvoll Sinkfutter in die Nähe der __ Iris und warte bis er aus seinem Versteck kommt um zu fressen (für die __ Moderlieschen ist er ja noch zu klein).
Er kommt zwar nicht immer raus, aber wenn er kommt, dann sieht es immer so aus, als wenn er sich die Backen wie ein Hamster vollhaut und verschwindet dann sofort wieder im Versteck. Wenn ich das beobachten darf hat der Tag bereits gut begonnen. 



heiko-rech schrieb:


> Wenn du also weißt, dass der Teich zu klein werden wird, warum baust du nicht direkt größer?



Die Grösse des Teichs ist sicher nicht für einen ausgewachsenen Wels mit den Rekordmassen von 2,5 Meter ausreichend - keine Frage. Aber erstens ist auf dem jetzigen Grundstück nicht mehr als dieser 25000-Literteich drin und zweitens hat er zur Zeit eine Grösse von 20 cm - bis Ende des Jahres gehe ich von 30 cm aus. Im nächsten Jahr kommt er dann auf etwa 60-80 cm. In drei Jahren wird er vielleicht den 1 Meter erreicht haben. Erst ab diesem Zeitpunkt wird es sicher nötig sich um eine neue Unterkunft zu kümmern. Da ein Wels erstmal auf Länge geht und dann Gewicht zulegt wächst er natürlich mit fortschreitendem Alter nicht mehr so schnell. Ich gehe daher davon aus, dass der Teich für etwa 5 Jahre ausreichend sein wird. Ich habe da auch keine Erfahrung - wenn Chefchen nach 3 Jahren schon 1,5 Meter Grösse erreicht hat, muss ich natürlich schon etwas früher eingreifen - aber das wird die Zeit zeigen. 

Gruss Jörg


----------



## hadron (30. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Nochmal zur Teichgrösse @planzenfreund69/coolniro Und Co. ...

ich geb euch ja allen recht - was einen ausgewachsenen __ Wels betrifft !!

Aber dieser Wels ist gerade 20 cm gross - habt ihr das mitbekommen??

Da ist selbst der 1000-Liter-Tümpel, in dem er gerade drin ist, ausreichend. Da ich weis, dass das höchstens bis Ende des Jahres ausreichend ist, bin ich ja gerade dabei den neuen Teich anzulegen. Und dieser Teich ist defintitiv ausreichend fur den einen Fisch bis zu einer Grösse von ca 1 Meter. Und das ist frühestens in 3-4 Jahren der Fall. Macht euch doch keine Sorgen um ungelegte Eier.

Vielleicht schlägt in 2 Jahren ein Bitz in den Teich und Chefchen wird nie den 1 Meter erreicht haben. Für den jetzigen Zeitpunkt ist der kleine Teich noch ausreichend - für die nächten Jahre ist der neue Teich ausreichend - was danach kommt steht in den Sternen - dass ich für ausreichende Bedingungen sorge steht auf jedenfall fest.


----------



## Dr.J (30. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Moin,

Frage: Warum müssen sich immer welche Waller, Welse, __ Störe, Haie, Wale,..... in ihren Gartenteichpfützen halten, die dort völlig deplaziert sind??? Ich werde das nie begreifen. Was ist es nur, was diese Leute immer wieder dazu antreibt, sowas zu tun. Ist es Voyeurismus??

*nur noch den Kopf schütteln kann*


----------



## hadron (30. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*



Dr.J schrieb:


> Warum müssen sich immer welche Waller, Welse, __ Störe, Haie, Wale,..... in ihren Gartenteichpfützen halten, die dort völlig deplaziert sind??? Ich werde das nie begreifen. Was ist es nur, was diese Leute immer wieder dazu antreibt, sowas zu tun.
> 
> *nur noch den Kopf schütteln kann*



Lieber Dr. J,

ich habe ausdrücklich um *sachliche* Beiträge gebeten und nicht um emotionales Geschwätz wie deinen obigen Kommentar!

Zeig mir EINEN Gartenteich in dem sich ein Hai oder ein Wal befindet.

Dass ein __ Wels im Gartenteich sicher Grenzwertig ist verstehe ich, aber hier geht es darum welche Bedingungen für einen Wels geschaffen werden müssen damit es dem Tier gut geht und nicht darum sinnlos daherzuposten und von Haien im Gartenteich zu reden - und das als Moderator :crazy



Dr.J schrieb:


> Ist es Voyeurismus??



Wenn du das beobachten von den Fischen im Teich meinst ist jeder ein Voyeur - oder warum hast du Goldfische in deinem Teich? Du freust dich auch wenn du sie siehst - sonst hättest du keine!


----------



## Dr.J (30. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Ok. Hadron. Nächste Mal mach ich *Ironiemodus an*, *Ironiemodus aus* ok???

Wale und Haie waren nur als Metaphern gedacht (hätte man sich eigentlich denken können  ), weil Leute hergehen und sich zu große Fische in ihren Pfützen, und wir alle haben nur Pfützen im Garten, halten, was sicherlich nicht artgerecht ist.

Und "emotionales Geschwätz" mach ich hier sicher nicht. Ich wäre da mit deiner Wortwahl an deiner Stelle etwas vorsichtiger.

Was deine Diskussion betrifft, wird diese mit Sicherheit nie sachlich bleiben, da allein das Vorhaben jeglicher Sachlichkeit und Vernunft entbehrt. Außerdem ist es ein Unterschied, ob ich 5 Goldfische in 3000 Liter halte, oder vorhabe einen __ Wels in eine (für ihn bald) winzige Zelle zu sperren. Das ist nämlich für mich Voyeurismus.


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Servus Jörg

Herzlich Willkommen

Wie fange ich bei so einem Thema am besten an, ohne dich zu sehr zu kritisieren 

Meiner Meinung nach, hat ein __ Wels in einem Gartenteich überhaupt nix verloren, außer der Teich hat die Dimensionen so eines Teiches, am besten aber noch viel größer ..... 



> Wenn 1 Meter erreicht ist (Schätzungsweise in 3-4 Jahren) werde ich anfangen über eine Anpassung an die geänderten Umstände nachzudenken.


Wo willst du Ihn während des Umbau`s zwischen parken oder planst du dann einen gänzlich neuen Teich mit neuem Standort, so das der alte Teich nicht berührt wird 

So einen "Brocken" zu halten ...... löst bei mir unverständnis und Kopfschütteln aus 

Sorry für meine direkten Worte, aber das ist ein krasser Fall von Respektlosigkeit der Natur gegenüber. Würdest du auch einen Gepard in einem Kleingarten halten wollen, wenn du Raubkatzenfreund wärest 

Du experementierst an einem lebenden Tier und das ist verwerflich.


----------



## hadron (30. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*



Dr.J schrieb:


> Ich wäre da mit deiner Wortwahl an deiner Stelle etwas vorsichtiger.



Soll ich das als Drohung interpretieren? ok - ich formulier mal anders: dein "Beispiel" mit Haien und Walen entbehrt jeder Grundlage und ist somit nicht als "Beispiel" zu verstehen, sondern einfach aus der Luft gegriffen und fehl am Platz.

Ich möchte aber der Diskussion mal eine weitere Richtung geben.

Wie definiert Ihr denn eigentlich wann es einem Fisch gut geht? Ich versuche mal ein paar erste Ansätze...

1) Der Fisch wächst im Rahmen seiner Rasse --> hat also ausreichend Futter
2) Der Fisch hat keine Krankheiten --> die Umweltbedingungen stimmen
3) Er laicht und vermehrt sich --> alle Parameter stimmen um das fortbestehen der Population zu sichern.

Wenn es einem Tier nicht gut geht, dann frisst es nicht - wird krank und an Vermehrung denkt es schonmal garnicht.

hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## CoolNiro (30. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*



> Dass ein __ Wels im Gartenteich sicher Grenzwertig ist verstehe ich, aber hier geht es darum welche Bedingungen für einen Wels geschaffen werden müssen damit es dem Tier gut
> geht...



Die Bedingungen hab ich im Beitrag # 4 ja schon
aufgezeigt, aber das interessiert Dich scheinbar nicht,
weils nicht das ist was Du gerne hören willst.

Somit bestätigt sich mein Statement aus Deinem anderen
Thread ( https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/23628 )
das Tierquäler ihr Ego über die Bedürfnisse der Tiere stellen !




> Wenn es einem Tier nicht gut geht, dann frisst es nicht



Der Steinbeisser z.B. frisst sogar noch wenn er nach dem 
fangen an Land liegt. Du laaberst hier ohne jedes Grundwissen,
sorry


----------



## Dr.J (30. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Keine Drohung, sondern ein kleiner Hinweis, freundlich zu bleiben. 

Wale und Haie sind Metaphern(!!!) und daher völlig richtig am Platz.

Zur Info: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metapher


----------



## hadron (30. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*



Digicat schrieb:


> Wo willst du Ihn während des Umbau`s zwischen parken oder planst du dann einen gänzlich neuen Teich mit neuem Standort, so das der alte Teich nicht berührt wird



Kritik wird hier ja ausreichend geübt und ich nehme die auch ernst. Ein Umbau wird nicht in Frage kommen weil einfach kein Platz ist - also kommt nur ein neuer Teich in Frage oder das Pachten eines bestehenden Teiches - aber da ist ja noch ausreichend Zeit sich Gedanken zu machen.



Digicat schrieb:


> Würdest du auch einen Gepard in einem Kleingarten halten wollen, wenn du Raubkatzenfreund wärest



Auch hier muss ich leider anmerken, dass es nicht um einen Gepard, sondern um einen __ Wels geht. Ein Gepard ist auf freien Auslauf angewiesen - da würde ein Garten sicher nicht ausreichen.

Ein Wels ist kein Wanderfisch, sondern eher ein standorttreues Tier dessen Revier - abhängig vom Futterangebot - mal grösser oder auch kleiner ist. tagsüber bewegt sich ein Wels sowieso kaum, sondern bleibt in seinem Versteck bis die Lichtverhältnisse ausreichend schwach sind. Sobald dies der Fall ist, macht er sich auf den Raubzug - dabei legt er (bei ausreichendem Futterangebot) keine relevanten Strecken zurück, sondern frisst sich den Bauch voll und verschwindet dann wieder in seinem Versteck bis zum nächsten Raubzug.

Ich vestehe leider immer noch nicht so ganz genau warum jeder bisher von Umständen ausgeht die erst in einigen Jahren relevant werden 

Nach meinen Recherchen die ich vorher angestellt habe wird angegeben, dass eine Mindestgrösse von 20.000 Litern vorausgesetzt wird - da bin ich mit 25000 Litern ja gut dabei - zumindest für die nächsten Jahre.

Ich habe ein ähnliches Beispiel schonmal gebracht, aber ein Kinderbett hat auch nicht die Grösse eines Betts für einen Erwachsenen - das schafft man auch erst an wenn das alte Bett zu klein geworden ist - also wo ist euer Problem?


----------



## CoolNiro (30. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*



> Nach meinen Recherchen die ich vorher angestellt habe wird angegeben, dass eine Mindestgrösse von 20.000 Litern vorausgesetzt wird - da bin ich mit 25000 Litern ja gut dabei - zumindest für die nächsten Jahre.



Deine "Recherchen" sind schlichtweg falsch, siehs halt
endlich ein


----------



## hadron (30. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Die Bedingungen hab ich im Beitrag # 4 ja schon
> aufgezeigt



Also wenn ich da nachschaue, finde ich nur was von "Der Waller bevorzugt schlammigen Bodengrund" (das mit der Grösse lass ich mal weg, weil die Grösse ja noch garnicht relevant ist).

Schlamm in der Natur stellt sich eigentlich nur dort ein, wo es stehende oder langsam fliessende Gewässer gibt. In sofern kann man da auch den Gartenteich zu zählen - jeder Teichbesitzer wird seine eigenen "Probleme" mit Schlamm im Gartenteich schon gehabt haben.

Aber der Schlamm ist nicht so sehr der ausschlaggebende Faktor - der stellt sich nur zwangsläufig ein weils langsam fliessende Gewässer sind - das langsam fliessende bzw. stehende ist eher die Umgebung die dem natürlichen Umfeld eines Wallers entspicht.



CoolNiro schrieb:


> aber das interessiert Dich scheinbar nicht,
> weils nicht das ist was Du gerne hören willst.



Wenn mich das nicht interessieren würde oder ich das nicht gerne hören würde, gäbe es diese Diskussion garnicht - also hör auf zu provozieren.



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Der Steinbeisser z.B. frisst sogar noch wenn er nach dem
> fangen an Land liegt. Du laaberst hier ohne jedes Grundwissen,
> sorry



Ich bin nicht allwissend - aber dass ein Steinbeisser an Land immer noch frisst halte ich für ein Gerücht. Was frisst er denn so an Land? Vielleicht schnappt er ja nur nach Luft(Wasser) und verschluckt dabei den Wurm/Made etc. der am Haken hängt? Es würde mich wirklich brennend interessieren wo du das her hast.

Und selbst wenn es tatsächlich so ist, war mein Beispiel "Wenn es einem Tier nicht gut geht, dann frisst es nicht" generell richtig und der Steinbeisser bildet dann die Ausnahme die es immer gibt.

Wann geht es deiner Meinung denn den Fischen im Gartenteich gut? Dazu hast du bisher noch nichts gesagt


----------



## Echinopsis (30. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Da kann ich auch nur mit dem Kopf schütteln und mich soweit Jürgen (Dr) anschließen. 

Ein Waller hat wirklich nichts im Gartenteich verloren, wenn man mal bedenkt, wo sie normalerweiße leben bräuchtest du ja einen wirklichen See, mit 200 000 Liter oder mehr.


----------



## Koiliebhaber1995 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Warum ausgerechnet ein Waller? Für einen Stör wäre diese Teichgröße vielleicht noch grenzwertig, aber für einen Waller eher nicht geeignet. Ich hatte auch 2 __ Störe in meinem Teich und ich habe es dann eingesehen, dass es einfach zu klein ist und werde mir keine mehr zulegen.


----------



## hadron (30. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Deine "Recherchen" sind schlichtweg falsch, siehs halt
> endlich ein



Du bist mir wirklich ein lustiger Geselle - wenn ich falsch liege, dann sag mir doch bitte auch wo ich die "richtigen" Infos herbekomme. Wer sagt denn dass die 300.000 Liter in dem Golfteich ausreichend sind für die dortige Population ?

Weil bisher noch kein Waller in dem Teich gestorben ist?
Weil die Waller dort gut wachsen?
Weil 300.000 einfach grösser sind als 25.000?

Wenn du ständig behauptest dass mein Teich für einen 20cm-100 cm Waller für die nächsten 5 Jahre zu klein ist will ich bitteschön wissen wo du dieses Wissen her hast - und da reicht mir eine Begründung "Ist halt so" nicht wirklich aus.

Ich frage dich also hier nochmal:

Welche Bedingungen braucht ein Fisch um sich gutzufühlen?


----------



## hadron (30. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*



Koiliebhaber1995 schrieb:


> Warum ausgerechnet ein Waller? Für einen Stör wäre diese Teichgröße vielleicht noch grenzwertig, aber für einen Waller eher nicht geeignet. Ich hatte auch 2 __ Störe in meinem Teich und ich habe es dann eingesehen, dass es einfach zu klein ist und werde mir keine mehr zulegen.



Red ich hier gegen eine Wand??

Zur Zeit ist der __ Wels 20 cm gross und wird auch in den nächsten 3 Jahren sicher nicht grösser als 1 Meter sein. Es soll vorkommen, dass man sich an geänderte Umstände anpasst - also wenn es in der Zukunft soweit ist, dass der Teich zu klein wird, wirds auch ne Lösung geben.

Ein Teich mit 9000 Litern und 3 Kois drin ist für dich ok - oder? warum schreit dann nicht auch jeder gleich los "Nee - ist absolutes NoGo - wenn die sich erstmal vermehrt haben ist dein Teich in 5 Jahren zu klein - die armen Tiere"


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

ich glaub der hat sein kroko auch mit 10cm gekauft und nun endet es so
http://forum.ksgemeinde.de/archive/index.php/t-20431.html


----------



## hadron (30. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> ich glaub der hat sein kroko auch mit 10cm gekauft und nun endet es so
> http://forum.ksgemeinde.de/archive/index.php/t-20431.html



"Im Badezimmer lag in der Badewanne ein circa 180 Zentimeter langes Krokodil."

verstehst du eigenlich warum ich diesen Thread aufgemacht habe oder geht es hier inzwischen nur um unsachliche Vergleiche?

Anstatt mal wirklich fundierte Meinungen anzubringen gibts hier nur sinnloses geflame. Langsam habe ich den Eindruck hier wirklich nicht gut aufgehoben zu sein. Ich dachte eigentlich hier könnte man über einen __ Wels im Gartenteich vernünftig Diskutieren und evtl. auch die Rahmenbedingungen für so einen Fisch gemeinsam abstecken. Aber was kommt hier? Haie, Wale, Krokodile, Geparden und wieviel Liter ein Metapher braucht steht auch noch in den Sternen.


----------



## CoolNiro (30. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*



> Wann geht es deiner Meinung denn den Fischen im Gartenteich gut? Dazu hast du bisher noch nichts gesagt



Fische fühlen sich meiner Meinung nach wohl,
wenn 

- die Wasserqualität Ihren Ansprüchen genügt

- die "Inneneinrichtung", Bodengestaltung und die
   verschiedenen Tiefenzonen Ihrem natürlichen
   Lebensraum ähneln

- die Größe des Gewässers Ihr natürliches Schwimmverhalten
  nicht einschränkt

- das Futterangebot ein überleben ohne Zufütterung ermöglicht

- die Möglichkeit Ihres natürlichen Fortpflanzungstrieb nicht
   unterbunden wird (durch Einzelhaltung z.B.)

Dies gilt für Biotop und Wildfische und deren Nachzuchten.

Ohne die Koi Diskussion hier wieder zu starten, selbst diese
"industriell produzierten" Fische *wie Du sie nennst *finden
gründeln in Steinen, erforschen von Pflanzbereichen und
anderes karpfenartiges verhalten toll. Ich weiß wovon ich
spreche.

Welse halten sich förmlich Schwärme von Rotfedern, Lauben
und Karauschen ähnlich einer Speisekammer, am liebsten
mögen Sie übrigens __ Aal.

Ist Dein kleiner Albino eigentlich ein Weibchen oder ein
Mänchen ? Der Waller ist zwar eigentlich ein Einzelgänger,
aber eben nicht das ganze Jahr. In Jugendjahren leben
Welse übrigens im Schwarm.

Im Winter ziehen sich Waller übrigens in Tiefen bis zu 45m
zurück, darum gibst über das Verhalten der Waller im Winter
keine Beobachtungsberichte.

Wieviel Argumente gegen Deine Welseinzelhaft brauchst Du noch
um einzusehen, daß es falsch ist was Du da tust ?

@ Alessandro:



> Für einen Stör wäre die Litergröße deines Teiches vielleicht noch im Grenzen



Erzähl hier bitte keinen Schrott und bring nicht andere Anfänger
auch noch auf dumme Ideen, danke

@ hadron: 



> Ein Teich mit 9000 Litern und 3 Kois drin ist für dich ok - oder? warum schreit dann nicht auch jeder gleich los "Nee - ist absolutes NoGo - wenn die sich erstmal vermehrt haben ist dein Teich in 5 Jahren zu klein - die armen Tiere"



Lies das hier, da wurde sehr wohl losgeschrien:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22710

Gruß
Andy


----------



## hadron (30. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Fische fühlen sich meiner Meinung nach wohl,
> wenn ...



Hey Andy - du kannst ja tatsächlich auch was anderes als rumflamen 

deine Punkte werde ich mir mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen - zur Zeit ist die Grösse ja noch nicht das Problem und genügend Zeit sich auf kommendes Vorzubereiten.

Ob es sich um ein Männchen oder Weibchen handelt kann ich nicht sagen. Soll man aber auch erst mit Beginn der Geschlechtsreife feststellen können und das ist ja auch erst in 3+ Jahren der Fall (dann kommt ja auch frühestens der "Sexentzug" aus deinen Argumenten zum tragen  )

Den Thread zu den 2 toten Stören habe ich nicht gelesen, sondern nur mal ins Profil von Koiliebhaber geschaut.


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Servus Jörg



> Den Thread zu den 2 toten Stören habe ich nicht gelesen, sondern nur mal ins Profil von Koiliebhaber geschaut.





Noch eine Frage: Was ist an einem __ Wels das faszinierende, sich einen im Gartenteich zu halten.
Läßt sich das mit Stören vergleichen


----------



## heiko-rech (30. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Hallo,

ich habe letztes Jahr auch den Fehler gemacht und habe 5 kleine Fische in einen Miniteich eingesetzt. Ich habe sie  im Aquarium überwintert und nun einen größeren Teich gebaut. Ich habe aus meinen Fehlern gelernt, viel gelesen und lese immer noch sehr viel. Ich beschäftige mich mit Pflnazen, Wasserwerten etc.

Jedes Mal, wenn ich im Zooladen bin, juckt es schon in den Fingern, aber ich kann mich zurückhalten und kaufe keine neuen Fische, da ich gelernt habe, dass es viel interessanter ist, einen Fisch zu beobachten, der richtig Platz hat, statt einem fast nur auf der Stelle stehendem Tier zuzusehen. 

Wenn ich das mit deinem Vorhaben so vergleiche, kommen mir ehrlich gesagt ernste Zweifel daran, dass du wirklich irgendwann einen artgerechten Teich anlegen wirst. Dein Grundstück gibt nicht mehr als die 25.000 Liter her. Du wirst also, wenn der Fisch größer wird vor einem Problem stehen, dass sich nicht zufriedenstellend lösen läßt.

Das hat auch nichts damit zu tun, dass man sich über ungelegte Eier einen Kopf macht. Du weißt jetzt, dass du in einigen Jahren ein Problem haben wirst, das du nicht lösen kannst. Das beste in meinen Augen wäre, den Fisch abzugeben und dir den richtigen Besatz für den Teich zu suchen.

Einem Fisch sieht man dummerweise nicht so schnell an, ob es ihm gut oder schlecht geht. Bei einem Hund oder einer Katze ist das einfacher zu erkennen. Daher hast du bei Fischen eigentlich nur die Möglichkeit sie möglichst artgerecht zu halten. 

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## hadron (30. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*



Digicat schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage: Was ist an einem __ Wels das faszinierende, sich einen im Gartenteich zu halten.
> Läßt sich das mit Stören vergleichen



Hmm - gute Frage - was ist an einem Wels das faszinierende. Dieser Fisch ist geheimnisvoll (weil meistens nicht zu sehen) - allein dieses geheimnisvolle finde ich faszinierend. Ich erinnere mich spontan an ein Ereignis vor gut 17 Jahren wo ich nachts an einem See auf dem Steg saß und direkt am Steg vorbei schwamm in aller Ruhe ein grosser Wels vorbei - ein majestätischer Anblick. Vielleicht war das der Auslöser für meine Faszination an diesen Fischen? keine Ahnung.

Gegenfrage - was ist faszinierend an Goldfischen?

Mit einem Stör kann man das glaube ich nicht vergleichen, denn __ Störe sind ja doch eher schwimmaktiv und brauchen meiner Meinung nach deutlich mehr Fläche als ein standorttreuer Fisch wie der Wels.


----------



## hadron (30. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*



heiko-rech schrieb:


> Du wirst also, wenn der Fisch größer wird vor einem Problem stehen, dass sich nicht zufriedenstellend lösen läßt.



Wieso lässt sich aus deiner Sicht das (sicher kommende) Problem der Teichgrösse nicht lösen? Das einzige was sich nicht lösen lässt ist die Grösse des Teichs auf dem jetzigen Grundstück, denn der Garten ist zwar lang (gut 40 Meter) aber dafür auch nur 10m Meter breit. Daher stellt die jetzige Grösse von grob 5x7 Metern das machbare dar.

Zum einen habe ich im anderen Thread auf die ähnliche Frage von Oli P. geantwortet - hier steht eine Möglichkeit auf ein grosses Grundstück in direkter nähe zum Haus zur Verfügung. Zum anderen wohne ich in einer Doppelhaushälfte - der Besitzer der anderen Hälfte trägt sich mit dem Gedanken seine Hälfte zu verkaufen - damit hätte ich Zugriff auf einen Garten mit etwa 25 Metern breite bei 40 Metern länge - da lässt sich schon einiges mehr mit anfangen. Das sind neben weiteren Optionen (Pachten eine Teichs z.B.) nur 2 Möglichkeiten die in Frage kommen.

Jedes Problem lässt sich lösen - aber es muss natürlich auch erstmal ein Problem werden - sonst lässt es sich nicht lösen - das liegt in der Natur des Problems 

Gruss Jörg


----------



## CoolNiro (30. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Hallo Jörg,

genau diese Faszination die vom "Monsterfisch"
oder "Maneater" wie die großen Flußwelse in
Amerika genannt werden ausgeht is es, die mich
antreibt Dir das auszureden.

Meine anfänglichen Provos ziehlten eher darauf ab,
das Du Dich selber mal durchs Netz googelst und
selber vielleicht draufkommst, das der __ Wels bei
Dir fehl am Platze ist. Man merkt ja lieber selber
was als das man es sich von anderen sagen lässt.

Schon so manche Nacht haben wir am Golfplatz
verbracht und die Waller bei ner Flasche Roten
beobachtet. Selbst da wurden die immer noch
größer(Scherz). Such Dir lieber wieder den Platz
am See und beobachte dort. Ist ein echt nett
gemeinter Rat, aber entscheiden mußt Du natürlich
selbst.

Und das platz Problem löst sich wie schon gesagt
sowieso von selbst. Dein Albino wird in Deinem
Teich nicht alt werden, befürchte ich, auch wenn
ich es Ihm wünsche.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## sister_in_act (30. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Hallo alle

ich bin sicher nicht der aus*kenner* oder fachmann.
dennoch..

viele von uns halten fische in einer umgebung, die nicht wirklich dem bedürfnis der tiere entspricht. beispiele könnte ich etliche nennen wenn gewünscht.
und die meisten von uns bauen ihre teiche , zugeschnitten auf  die *absehbare* fischpopulation. was allerdings dann meistens auch innerhalb von 2-3 jahren ganz und gar nicht mehr paßt.
nicht alle von uns machen sich jedoch gedanken wie sie hadron um seinen __ wels macht.er  hat für ein tier von derzeit 20 cm und  einer anlage, die sowohl derzeit als auch wahrscheinlich bis in 3 jahren noch ausreichend ist eine basis geschaffen. mit dem gedanken im hinterkopf,  die teichverhältnisse  auf die größenverhältnisse des tieres abzustimmen ,ob auf seinem grundstück oder einem pachtteich ( vermute).

wo bitte ist da das problem?
nur weil von uns vermutlich keiner einen wels im teich hat heißt das für mich nicht, daß er es bei hadron schlecht hat, bzw schlechter als manche koi, __ störe usw bei ihren besitzern.
hier gabs schon leute die sich einen __ hecht in den teich setzten um ihre fischpopulation einzudämmen. obs dem hecht gefallen hat weiß auch keiner..

gut finde ich, daß hadron rechtzeitig ! aufkommende fragen hier stellt und um information bittet.

die frage, die ich an hadron habe ist nur:
ist es erlaubt , daß man einen fisch aus seinem gartenteich irgendwann in ein  freies gewässer umsetzt?

gruß ulla


----------



## Wuzzel (30. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*



sister_in_act schrieb:


> die frage, die ich an hadron habe ist nur:
> ist es erlaubt , daß man einen fisch aus seinem gartenteich irgendwann in ein  freies gewässer umsetzt?



Bei öffentlichen Gewässern ist das nicht erlaubt ! 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## hadron (30. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*



sister_in_act schrieb:


> ist es erlaubt , daß man einen fisch aus seinem gartenteich irgendwann in ein  freies gewässer umsetzt?



Hallo Ulla,

ein aussetzen verstösst gleich gegen mehrere Gesetze! Zu nennen wären da zum Beispiel Fischereischutzgesetz, Tieschutzgesetz, Naturschutzgesetz, Tierseuchengesetz u.a.

Möglich ist das zwar schon, aber dazu ist eine Ausnahmegenehmigung der zuständigen Naturschutzbehörde notwendig.

Ausführlich kannst du zum Beispiel hier nachlesen: http://www.laves.niedersachsen.de/master/C47479723_N1927301_L20_D0_I826.html


----------



## sister_in_act (30. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

hallo hadron
ich habe die frage nur darum gestellt, weil du ggf in ein paar jahren den __ wels in einen entsprechenden teich umsiedeln wolltest, wenn bei dir die platzbedingungen nicht mehr passend sind.
vielleicht hatte ich das mißverstanden...

gruß ulla


----------



## hadron (30. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Wenn es sich um einen privaten Teich handelt ist das umsetzen kein Problem (höchstens der Transport eines ausgewachsenen Wallers). Verboten ist nur das ausbringen in öffentliche Gewässer - also Fluß, Stausee, örtlicher Löschteich, Badesee etc.


----------



## Gerd11 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Hallo zusammen

hier schauen  Saarwaller.com

gruss gerd


----------



## Marcus_H (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Hallo

eine interessante Diskussion die wiedermal zeigt wie schwer es ist "artgerecht" zu definieren.

Leider muss man immer wieder feststellen, dass dies so wirklich mathematisch "fest" letztlich nicht möglich ist, das ist zumindest meine Erfahrung!

Denn woran will man dies festmachen?

1. Möglichkeit, Größenwuchs

die Rekordmaße eines Wallers liegen wohl irgendwo um 3 Meter herum, der Rest dürfte Anglerlatain sein.

Diese Größe erreichen wohlüber 90% auch aller wildlebenden Waller nicht, sind die alle nicht artgerecht gehalten? Ist artgerechte Wallerhaltung nur in spanischen Flüssen möglich?

Also müsste hier soetwas wie ein "stattliches Durchschnittsmaß" gefunden werden, beispielsweise die obere Grenze der Durchschnitsspanne, die dürfte ziemlich sicherbei unter 2m liegen in unseremklima

Aber man merkt schon, das wird wieder schwamig.

Zumal auch die Veranlagung eine Rolle spielt, wieviele Koi aus professionellen Zuchten erreichen dort echt über70cm und wieviele bleiben bei 50cm stehen??


Das Gleiche gilt wiederum für das maximale Lebensalter, wobei hier auch in puncto Infektion, Unfälle etc. das glückmit rein spielt, also wären eine große Auswahl an Versuchswallern notwendig.

3. Verhalten

Widersprecht wenn ich falsch liege, aber meistens sieht es beim Waller doch so aus, dass er die meiste Zeit ruhig lauert und nachts Streifzüge durch sein Revier macht und die Tiere sind keine ausgesprochenen Wanderer. Inwiefehrn und nach welchem Maßstab soll das Tier streifen können damit das als artgerecht gilt? Wie groß ist ein durchschnittliches Wallerrevier?

__ Störe sind definitiv Wanderfische, die zig Kilometer zurückgelegn und immer in Bewegung sind, da liegt der Fall deutlich einfacher.

Schlussendlich läuft esdoch einfach auf Erfahrungswerte und Gewohnheit hinhaus, es gilt als artgerecht, was sich eingebürgert hat! Kleine und Mittelgroße Störe findet man allerorten in Teichen deutlich unter 100.000Litern und Niemanden kümmerts.

Dabei ist zumindest für mich ein 120cm Stör in einem 80.000 Liter Teich deutlich weniger artgerecht gehalten als ein 140cm Waller in 25.000Litern, einfach weil er sich deutlich mehr bewegt. Die Größe allein ist für mich weit weniger entscheidend als der Bewegungsdrang.

In der Aquaristik werden Welse bis 1.50 in Aquarien gehalten die vom Volumen her selten 25.000 erreichen uns es gilt als vollkommen normal, vielleicht weil einem bei einem Tier aus der Fremde die diskrepanz zur Freiheit nicht so auffällt? Oder einfach aus Gewohnheit?

Grüße


----------



## hipsu (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Hallo,

ich kenn mich zwar überhaupt nicht mit einem Waller aus aber trotdem muss ich mal was sagen


Wenn man im Aquarium schaut, ich sag jetzt mal ein 100l-Aquarium, 80cm x 40cm x 40cm, dort haben sehr viele Leute auch Welse drin, natürlich nur die Miniausführung wie Antennenwelse, die werden aber auch so 10-15cm groß, heißt die wedeln 2 mal mit der Flosse und sind komplett durchs Aquarium geschwommen, trotzdem stört es sie nicht, sie hängen meist in ihren Höhlen und machen Kinder 

Oder Guppy`s , ein stinknormales kleines 60l- Aquarium, 60cm x 30cm x 30cm, dort werden sie auch gehalten und keiner regt sich auf. Dort haben sie auch kaum Platz aber sie machen trotzdem meist wie die verrückten Baby`s und sterben nicht


Ich denke mal man sollte nie von der größe des Fisches ausgehen wie viel Platz er braucht, man muss eher sein verhalten kennen. Ein __ Wels bewegt sich kaum, hängt meist nur rum, sieht man ja bei der Miniausführung im AQ, also wird er sich im Teich auch nicht groß bewegen. Daher denke ich 25.000L sind ausreichend


----------



## hadron (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*



Marcus_H schrieb:


> ...eine interessante Diskussion die wiedermal zeigt wie schwer es ist "artgerecht" zu definieren...



ja Marcus - das ist ja das Problem - viele sind der Meinung, dass ein __ Wels aufgrund seiner (möglichen) Grösse auch ein riesiges Terrain benötigt (ähnlich dem Stör wobei ich da zustimme).

Meine Erfahrungen haben gezeigt, dass ein Wels sich wirklich den gesamten Tag im Versteck verbirgt und erst bei Dämmerung auf Raubzug geht. Der Raubzug beschränkt sich dabei (Flächenmässig) auf das Futterangebot - zur Zeit verbringt "Chefchen" seine Zeit noch bis voraussichlich Oktober im 1000-Liter Klärteich mit den Moderließchen und fühlt sich sichtlich gut und wächst im Wochentakt.

Morgens, wenn ich aufgestanden bin, gibts ne handvoll Sinkfutter und er erkennt am Geräusch "Es gibt was" und ist sofort unterwegs und frisst wie ein Staubsauger. Und zwischendurch gibts auch immer ein bischen - fast jedesmal kommt er "saugen"

*Woran erkennt man dass es einem Fisch gutgeht?*

Ich bin gerade dabei eine Livecam vom Teich und evtl. eine Unterwasser-Live-cam zu installieren die dann jederzeit über mein Profil abrufbar ist zu installieren. Wir werden dann sehen wie es sich entwickelt 

Als "Notlösung" habe ich immer noch meinen alten Schulkameraden der über den Pachtvertrag vom "Paddelteich" (südlich vom Sportplatz in Nidda: http://maps.google.de/maps?q=nidda&...ibBw&sa=X&oi=geocode_result&ct=title&resnum=1 verfügt. Dieser hat ca. 10.000 qm - da dürfte die Diskussion über die Schwimmfläche endgültig verstummen - und er würde sich freuen diesen Fisch zu bekommen - Nachteil - wenn er geangelt wird is Schluss mit lustig - aber das ist ja auch nur "Zukunftsmusik"

Gruß Jörg


----------



## jochen (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Hi Benny,

zu deinen # 40

oder ein anderer Vergleich,

eine Knastzelle, langt auch für 15 Jahre und noch viel länger für ein Männchen,
und wenn man noch ein Weibchen zusetzt, machen die auch Kinder...

war natürlich nur ein kleines off Topic Spässchen...

zum Thema,

ob man einen Waller in 25000 ltr halten kann, davon habe ich null Ahnung, deswegen werde ich das niemals ausprobieren..., und kann daher wie so oft keine nützlichen Tipps geben.


----------



## jochen (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Hi Jörg,

nach deinem Beitrag fällt mir widererwarten doch was nützliches zum Thema ein...



hadron schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrungen haben gezeigt, dass ein __ Wels sich wirklich den gesamten Tag im Versteck verbirgt und erst bei Dämmerung auf Raubzug geht. Der Raubzug beschränkt sich dabei (Flächenmässig) auf das Futterangebot



Diese Beobachtungen fallen mir in meinen Welsaquarien auch auf,
die Welse liegen den ganzen Tag (also in Aquarien volle Beleuchtung) in Deckung, ab und an kommen sie zur Fütterung, jedoch am Abend (Mondlichtlampe) kommen sie aus dem Versteck und streichen durch das Becken. Hier gehen sie auf Jagd nach Artemia, und Zwerggarnelen die ich als Lebenfutter anbiete.
Ein kleiner Tipp noch, je kleiner der Lebensraum, desto besser sollte man strukturieren.
Man sollte den Wels verschiedene Ebenen im Raum (Teich) anbieten.

Hier mal als Minimalbeispiel ein Becken 80x40x40,  (reines Artenbecken für L134)

 

 hier wurde die relativ kleine Fläche, durch verschiedenen Ebenen höhenmäßig erweitert. 
Schieferaufbauten, Wurzeln, und natürlich reichlich Höhlen dienen als wichtiger Unterschlupf für die Tiere.

Du kannst zB. im Teich Steinzeugrohre aus dem Kanalbau anbieten, wird den Waller sicherlich gefallen.
Genau wie Wurzelholz und Steinaufbauten ähnlich gestaltet wie im Aquarium.

Und nicht vergessen, ab und an mal den Teich erweitern...


----------



## Marcus_H (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Hier mal übrigens ein Beispiel dafür wie Vergleichbares in anderen Ländern aussieht, wo das Wetter wärmer ist:

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=235055 

(anmelden da lohnt sich ohnehin)

Dieser Teich ist mit 50.000 Litern zwar erheblich größer, dafür aber dichter besetzt und ohne jede artgerechte Struktur. Dennoch ist der eine Rotflossenantennenwels mit umgerechnet 111cm schon sehr nah an den Rekordmaßen seiner Art (~130 cm).

Und der Pangasius Sanitwongsei von 91cm da drin ist nun leider wirklich ein __ Wels mit enormen Bewegungsdrang, der könnte diesem Teich für meine persöhnlichen Begriffe entwachsen, da er sehr groß wird und sehr schwimmaktiv ist.

Grüße


----------



## CoolNiro (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*



> http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/fo...d.php?t=235055
> 
> (anmelden da lohnt sich ohnehin)



Tolles Fliesenbecken :crazy

Der Besitzer sollte verurteilt werden
dort mit einzuziehen, sowas ist zum


----------



## hadron (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Tolles Fliesenbecken :crazy
> 
> Der Besitzer sollte verurteilt werden
> dort mit einzuziehen, sowas ist zum




da geb ich dir ausnahmsweise recht - das ist ja eher ein (Peep)-Showbecken als ein Teich


----------



## CoolNiro (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Schön, daß Du mich wieder ernst nimmst


----------



## hadron (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Schön, daß Du mich wieder ernst nimmst



das hab ich nicht gesagt


----------



## hadron (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*



jochen schrieb:


> ...Du kannst zB. im Teich Steinzeugrohre aus dem Kanalbau anbieten, wird den Waller sicherlich gefallen.
> Genau wie Wurzelholz und Steinaufbauten ähnlich gestaltet wie im Aquarium.



ja - zur Zeit reicht ihm noch das 110er Rohr und eine hohle zerbrochene Tonkatze - für den großen Teich kommt dann was passenderes.


----------



## Janski (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Hallo Hadron,

auch wenn dich der europäische __ Wels sehr fasziniert hast du schonmal darüber nachgedacht dir einen afrikanischen Lungenwels in den Teich zu setzen.
Diesen kenne ich vom angeln und sie werden max.120cm lang und 8-9kg schwer.
(Ich fange sie so mit 90-100cm).
Was für ihn spricht:
-Er bleibt kleiner
-Sieht besser aus
-kommt auch mal tagsüber raus
-frisst auch weniger als ein europäischer wels bei gleicher Länge
Was gegen ihn spricht:
-Wird noch immer etwas zu groß für deinen Teich
-stirbt bei kalten Temperaturen(also entweder den teich tiefer bauen oder im 
Winter zuheizen)


----------



## Marcus_H (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*



> stirbt bei kalten Temperaturen(also entweder den teich tiefer bauen oder im
> Winter zuheizen)



Nur da liegt eben wie bei 99% aller Welse der Hase im Pfeffer, denn zuhaize ist fast unbezahlbar ohne Teich im Wintergarten und Tiefe reicht nur für laue Winter.

Es gibt ein paar Arten der amerikanischen Katzenwelse die über einen Meter groß werden, dem Waller optisch ähneln und vielleicht einen deutschen Winterüberstehen, aber die bekommt man hier kaum.

Edit: ja genau der hier war's: http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSummary.php?id=3051 wäre sozusagen Waller-Light, wenn die Tiere in Nort-Dakota überleben sollte das hier auch kein Problem sein, aber wie gesagt man kriegt ihn wohl kaum.

Grüße


----------



## Janski (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Ich denke mal was auch in hadron`s Teich passen würde sind einige Zwergwelse (max.50cm).

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,Janski.


----------



## goldfisch (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*



Marcus_H schrieb:


> Nur da liegt eben wie bei 99% aller Welse der Hase im Pfeffer, denn zuhaize ist fast unbezahlbar ohne Teich im Wintergarten und Tiefe reicht nur für laue Winter.
> 
> Es gibt ein paar Arten der amerikanischen Katzenwelse die über einen Meter groß werden, dem Waller optisch ähneln und vielleicht einen deutschen Winterüberstehen, aber die bekommt man hier kaum.
> 
> ...



Hallo Marcus,
das Thema wurde mal bei glaube ich bei Raubsalmler diskutiert. Einem norddeutschen Teichwirt sind die Tiere erfroren. Irgenwo in Europa sind die Viecher aber invasiv.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## goldfisch (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Hallo, 

hat zwar nichts mit Wallern zu tun:

Leider habe ich das Tier im vorigen Sommer nicht zu kaufen bekommen:

http://hornbach.travidia.com/FSI/Ad...ersion=AU&facing=true&pagenum=15&adid=6639481

Für mich ist das auf dem Bild eine Goldform von einer Mystus spec. (Als Sonnenwels werden sonst verschiedene L-Welse und die hier behandelte S. glanis Goldform gehandelt.)  Dürfte irgendwann max. 30 cm groß werden und dann auch wenn überhaupt einsömmrige Goldfische fressen. Wenn nördlich des Amur auch 100 Prozentig winterhart. Leider kenne ich niemanden der den Fisch zu Gesicht bekommen hat.

mfg Jürgen


----------



## Marcus_H (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Hallo,

das ist halt grundsätzlich das Problem mit Fischarten die ein sehr großes Verbreitungsgebiet haben, erwischt man welche aus den richtigen Beständen klappt's ansonsten erfirieren sie.

Deswegen hätte ich auch Ansgt, würde ich einen der schon in den USA seltenen Siniperca Chuatsi erwischen, grundsätzlich sicher einer der schönsten und größtentechnisch interessantesten Teichfische die man sich vorstellen kann, aber die winterhärte dürfte auch regional bedingt sein.

Grüße


----------



## goldfisch (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Hallo Marcus,
der wird sich aber eher selbst aufressen, aber nicht erfrieren. 
mfg Jürgen


----------



## hadron (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*



Marcus_H schrieb:


> ..Deswegen hätte ich auch Ansgt, würde ich einen der schon in den USA seltenen Siniperca Chuatsi erwischen, grundsätzlich sicher einer der schönsten und größtentechnisch interessantesten Teichfische die man sich vorstellen kann, aber die winterhärte dürfte auch regional bedingt sein...



selten? wenn ich danach suche find ich den "Mandarinfisch" oder auch "Chinesischer __ Barsch" (perca=barschartig) der als beliebter Speisefisch in China gilt. Nun ja - sind ja doch einige Chinesen unterwegs in dieser Welt.

Bist du sicher dass du den gemeint hast?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## goldfisch (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Hallo Jörg,
ja den meint Marcus, so eine Art Süsswasserzackenbarsch der auch in Aquakultur gehalten wird. Du bekommst den aber nicht lebendig zu kaufen. 
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Marcus_H (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Richtig, in China gibt es den zigtausendfach, aber hier bekommst ihn nicht, selbst die Amerikaner zahlen mitunter enorme Summen. Gilt aber zumindest im Aquarium als durchaus angenehmer Vertreter, was reinpasst wird gefressen, logisch, aber ansonsten verhalten sich die Tiere wohl ziemlich angenehm.

So gesehen wäre dieser __ Barsch vermutlich ein besserer Beisatz für so manchen Koiteich als die ganzen sibirischen __ Störe und Sterlets.

Grüße


----------



## goldfisch (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Hallo Markus,
allerdings wird er nachdem er die Kois und den __ Sterlet gefressen hat keine Pelets mehr haben wollen. In Japan gibts eine kleinerere Art.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## CoolNiro (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*



> Hallo,
> 
> hat zwar nichts mit Wallern zu tun:
> 
> ...



Hätte ich hornbach gar nicht zugetraut,
daß Sie den erst ab 25.000 Liter empfehlen


----------



## goldfisch (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Hallo Andy,
dafür sind die Angaben auf dem Flyer aber mehr als grenzwertig.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## CoolNiro (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

eh klar, darum bin ich ja so erstaunt


----------



## Marcus_H (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

@__ goldfisch


Was sollte ein ~ 20-50cm großer __ Barsch mit gleichgroßen oder größeren Koi anfangen? Soweit ich die Aussagen der amerikanischen Halter interpretiere passiert da rein Garnichts.

Und das das Tier das Rekordmaß von ~70cm erreicht ist eher unwahrscheinlich ich rechne für meine Zwecke meist das bei Fishbase angegebene Rekordmaß - 15% bei den meisten Fischen und -30% bei sehr alt werden Tieren (da hier die Rekordtiere meist ganz besondere Ausnahmen sind) und dann gucke ich mir den Bewegungsdrang an um zu entscheiden wie groß ein Becken sein muss.

Im Fall des Wallers wären das (da hier die Angabe bei Fishbase ausnahmsweise als höchst unseriös gelten kann) 300cm -30% ergo 210cm und die Einstufung in puncto Bewegungsfreudigkeit würde ich mal bei 3 sehen.

Träge
1 = Bewegt sich fast garnicht, oder nur zum Standortwechsel z.B. Chaca Chaca
2 = Bewegt sich sehr wenig und ruhig z.B. viele Channa Arten
3 = Bewegt sich regelmäßig, legt aber keine großen Strecken zurück und ist auch kein ausgesprpchener Fluchtfisch z.B. die meisten Harnischwelse und generell viele Welse

Durchschnittlich
4 = Bewegt sich Regelmäßig, auch länger anhaltend, aber grundsätzlich nicht ruckartig oder besonders scnell z.B. Aktivere Welse wie Schwielenwelse
5 = Bewegt sich regelmäig, ruht selten, manchmal auch ruckartig, z.B. diverse Aquarienbarsche
6 = Wie 5 aber praktisch komplett ohne Ruhephase, z.B. Guppys

Aktiv
7 = Bewegt sich permanent, neigt auch zur Schreckhaftigkeit, schwimmt häufig hohes Tempo, z.B. siamiesische Rüsselbarben, oder sehr aktive Räuber wie Cichlas
8 = Typischer Wanderfisch, schnell und regelmäßig, z.B. __ Störe
9 = Wie 9 zusätzlich noch zu enormen Zwischentempo im Stande, besonders hektisch, z. B. Haiwelse, Lachse 

Bei der Länge und Einstufung würde ich doppelte Beckenbreite, bei eineinhalbfacher Höhe (da Bodenfisch, ansonsten doppelte Höhe) und fünffacher Länge als das Minimum ansehen.

Ergo 4.2m x 3.3m x 10.5m = ca. 145.000 Liter

Für ein 1.20m langes Exemplar wären wir bei:

2.4m x 1.8m x 6m = 26.000 Liter

ergo würde ich den __ Wels hier bei etwa dieser Größe umsetzen.

Grüße


----------



## hadron (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

@Markus

diese Einschätzung deckt sich in etwa mit meinen. Klar werden regelmässig Welse gefangen jenseits der 2,5 Meter und es wird auch sicher irgendwo ein Urviech rumschwimmen dass an die 3 Meter ran kommt - realistisch sind 2 Meter für einen ausgewachsenen __ Wels aber schon eine Länge die erstmal erreicht werden will - und das dauert. In den ersten Jahren legt ein Wels ja eher an Länge zu und mit fortschreitendem Alter macht er dann mehr einen auf Gewicht.

Ende 2010 wird Chefchen ca. 60+ cm haben
2011 kann er sicher die 80/90 cm schaffen
2012 ist dann der Meter gut erreicht
und 2013 (also in 4 Jahren) evtl. 120 cm

ab dem Zeitpunkt sehe ich auch ein, dass es ein bischen eng wird bei meinem Teich, aber erstens halte ich den Teich bis zu dieser Fischgrösse (beim Wels - nicht beim Stör) ausreichend und zweitens sind 4 Jahre eine lange Zeit um sich Gedanken für eine Vergrösserung zu machen. Die verschiedenen Optionen habe ich ja bereits erwähnt.

Zu allerletzt wird auch ein Wels von 1,4 Metern nicht gleich an Klaustrophobie leiden, wenn kein passender Ersatz gefunden worden ist - und bis 1,4 Meter erreicht sind dauerts dann locker nochmal 4 Jahre.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Marlowe (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Ihr Lieben!

Nachdem ich alle sieben Seiten las, freue ich mich nun über den Stil der jetzt
geführten Diskussion.

Eine Frage von Hadron ist noch nicht beantwortet, wenn sie auch nur als
Gegenfrage gedacht war: Was ist z.B. an einem __ Goldfisch interessant?
Obwohl ihr nicht auf die Beantwortung dieser Frage gefaßt seid, da im Grundsatz nicht so riesig von Bedeutung, muss ich dringend meinen "Senf"
dazugeben:

Jeder Fisch ist interessant!
In einem meiner Aquarien (120cm Länge und 300 Liter Fassungsvermögen)
halte ich nur ein paar wenige Endler (Guppy) und Platys.
Das Verhalten dieser Tierchen ist auf herrliche Weise zu betrachten.
Es ist einfach nur schön!
In einem 100-Liter-Würfel halte ich nur Kampffische ( ein Männchen und drei
Weibchen), ein Fisch ist schöner als der andere. Auch hier ist das Verhalten
neben der Schönheit wunderbar zu betrachten.
Dann im 400-Liter-Becken ein Paar Skalare sowie Neonsalmler ....usw.
Alle Becken sind bestens bepflanzt, und der Platzbedarf der "Grünen" als Sauerstoffspender und Wasserreiniger ist beim Planen mit kalkuliert worden.

Im Teich erwecken die Goldfische meine Aufmerksamkeit, denn sie suchen
ständig nach Fressbarem, paaren sich (Jungfische habe ich nie) oder sehen einfach nur in Form, Farbe und Musterung (Schuppen) klasse aus.

Der Waller ist für mich auch von Interesse. Leider werde ich es -unabhängig
von Platz oder sonstigem- nie verwirklichen, ein solches Tier zu halten.
Nachdem ich las, dass bis zu 3m große Exemplare durchaus auch einen 
kleinen Hund beim Bad als Futterzugabe nicht verachten, ist das Thema keines
mehr für mich.

Egal wie, das Thema Waller bleibt zumindest interessant.


Hadron, Deine Art der Diskussionsführung liegt mir sehr, auch ihr anderen
seid gut dabei (nach ersten Anlaufschwierigkeiten).


Keep on rocking,


Sir Marlowe


----------



## Digicat (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Servus Marlowe



> Hadron, Deine Art der Diskussionsführung liegt mir sehr, auch ihr anderen
> seid gut dabei (nach ersten Anlaufschwierigkeiten).



Voll beipflicht 

Ich freue mich das sich diese Diskussion so positiv entwickelt


----------



## hadron (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Kommen wir aber mal zu einer anderen Frage, die sich für mich viel früher stellt als die Größe des Teichs im Verhältnis zum Fisch. *Die Futterfrage*!

Klar ist dass der Teich durch normalen Nachwuchs auf Dauer nicht dem Futterbedürfnis vom __ Wels entspricht. Also muss in Form von Neubesatz "zugefüttert" werden.  Die von mir bisher recherchierte minimale Liefermenge bei einem Züchter in meiner Nähe beträgt 50 KG für Rotfedern (10-25 cm) - ein bischen viel auch bei einer guten Filteranlage. Alternativ wären dazu Spiegelkarpfen 10-15 cm (25 KG) oder Aale (20 KG) wobei Aale mit 14€/KG doppelt so teuer sind wie die Spiegelkarpfen oder Rotfedern.

Hat da jemand nen Vorschlag/Idee?


----------



## lehrer70 (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Glückwunsch zum Waller im Teich.
Ich angel seit einigen Jahren in Deutschland, Italien und Spanien auf Waller. Mein größter Waller war 2,37m bei ca. 90kg in Spanien.
Aussagen, wie Waller lieben Schlamm usw. sind ziemlich unsinnig und die Aussagen zum Wachstum auch sehr problematisch.
Hatte selbst Waller von 20-30cm im Teich mit vielen Kleinfischen, wobei die Waller nur wenige cm im Jahr zugelegt haben. Ein gelber Waller von 28cm hat in 14 Monaten nur 3cm zugelegt.
Ich führe das auf die niedrigen Temp. und zu geringen Anteil an Kleintieren, wie Insektenlarven usw. zurück.
Hatte auch für ca. 6 Wochen einen 20cm Waller im 1,50m Aquarium, der in dem Zeitraum um 10cm gewachsen ist und 80 __ Kleinfische bis 12cm einverleibt hat. Aus einem abgemagerten 20cm __ Wels wurde ein fetter 30cm Wels. Ein Freund von mir hat ähnliche Erfahren mit Welsen derselben Größenordnung gemacht.

Der Wels ist kein Langstreckenschwimmer und auch nicht gerade bewegungsfreudig. Fast sein ganzes Leben lang liegt er ruhig am Gewässergrund, verdaut und benötigt fast keine Energie. Nur zur Nahrungsaufnahme und Laichaufbau wird viel Energie benötigt, so dass der Waller einer der effektivsten Nahrungsverwerter ist.
In Spanien mit ganzjährig hohen Wassertemp. hat der Wels nach 5 Jahren durchaus 1m erreicht und kann dann bis zu 5kg pro Jahr zulegen. In Deutschland kann es bei normalen Temp. auch bis zu doppelt so lange dauern.

Kann dir nur raten, die Teichhaltung zu versuchen und lass dir dies nicht ausreden. Wer den Waller fazinierend findet, wird Freude an der Welshaltung finden. Wichtig sind ausreichend Versteckmöglichkeiten (Unterstände), genügende Wassertiefe und halbwegs sauberes Wasser. Wobei die Welse relativ sauerstoffunempfindlich sind, aber gegen Pilze und Bakterien relativ empfindlich sind.


Sehr nützliche Infos findest du unter www.wallerzucht.de

Gruß vom Niederrhein

Futter: Frag einfach mal bei einem Angelverein in der Nähe nach. Entweder kannst du dich an deren Bestellung dranhängen oder Angler fangen für dich den Fisch bei irgendwelchen Hegefischen. Der billigste Fisch reicht (Rotaugen, __ Brassen, Karpfen ....)


Noch ein Vorteil vom Waller (anders als beim Stör): Der Wels kommt in vielen Gewässern vor, so dass ein zu groß gewordener Waller nicht unbedingt auf dem Grill landen muss. Wenn man ihn irgendwann aus Überdruss oder zu kleinen Teich "loswerden" möchte, findet man nach Absprache mit dem Gewässerpächter viele Möglichkeiten. Beim Stör geht dies normalerweise nicht, da er als Zuchtform nicht in unsere Gewässer gehört.


----------



## hadron (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*



lehrer70 schrieb:


> Futter: Frag einfach mal bei einem Angelverein in der Nähe nach. Entweder kannst du dich an deren Bestellung dranhängen oder Angler fangen für dich den Fisch bei irgendwelchen Hegefischen. Der billigste Fisch reicht (Rotaugen, __ Brassen, Karpfen ....)



Ja, daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht - ich weis aber nicht ob das einbringen wilder Fische in den Gartenteich (wir sprechen hier ja nicht von "mal nen Fisch aus dem Angelausflug mitgebracht" sondern von "relativ massivem Fischbesatz" (nur halt nicht 50 KG auf einmal) rechtlich ok ist 

Ausserdem hab ich die Befürchtung dass es bei beanntwerden "Da ist ein __ Wels mit über nem Meter im Teich" zur Wilderung führen könnte - ich würde sterben oder schlimme Sachen dem Fischräuber antun (da Videoüberwacht) wenn mir das passiert.

Aber sich an die Bestellung "dranhängen" und zu sagen ich nehm 10 KG "Mischbesatz" ist ne gute Idee 

Gruss Jörg


----------



## hadron (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*



lehrer70 schrieb:


> Noch ein Vorteil vom Waller (anders als beim Stör): Der __ Wels kommt in vielen Gewässern vor, so dass ein zu groß gewordener Waller nicht unbedingt auf dem Grill landen muss. Wenn man ihn irgendwann aus Überdruss oder zu kleinen Teich "loswerden" möchte, findet man nach Absprache mit dem Gewässerpächter viele Möglichkeiten. Beim Stör geht dies normalerweise nicht, da er als Zuchtform nicht in unsere Gewässer gehört.



Ich hab ja als Notlösung den (nach genauerem Nachmessen doch nicht 10.000 qm-Teich, aber gross genug) Paddelteich - aber da würde er als "Beute" gesehen werden - das möchte ich nun auch nicht.


----------



## hadron (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*



lehrer70 schrieb:


> ...Hatte selbst Waller von 20-30cm im Teich mit vielen Kleinfischen, wobei die Waller nur wenige cm im Jahr zugelegt haben. Ein gelber Waller von 28cm hat in 14 Monaten nur 3cm zugelegt.



Ich hab mein "Chefchen" Anfang Mai mit 11 cm gekauft. Inzwischen hat er fast 25 cm erreicht - evtl. lags am Futterangebot (zur Zeit fütter ich noch mit Sinkfutter nach bis er die Moderließchen schafft) - da ist er aber eigentlich schon fast soweit.

Gruss Jörg


----------



## goldfisch (15. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*



Marcus_H schrieb:


> @__ goldfisch
> 
> 
> Was sollte ein ~ 20-50cm großer __ Barsch mit gleichgroßen oder größeren Koi anfangen? Soweit ich die Aussagen der amerikanischen Halter interpretiere passiert da rein Garnichts.
> ...



Hallo Marcus, 
bei sollte man immer mal auf das Maul schauen. So etwas kann man nur im Artteich halten. 

Aber etwas anderes. Deinen Bisherigen Ausführungen lassen vermuten, das Du Dich wie einige anderer hier mit Exoten im weiteren Sinne beschäftigst. Dein Profil macht zumindest neugierig.

Im weiteren Sinne meine ich um die Grundsatzdiskussion, ob es in unseren Teichen überhaupt unexotische Fische gibt zu ersparen.

Vieleicht kannst Du mal Deine Teiche,  und Projekte zum gegenseitigen Erfahrungsaustausch vorstellen?

Die Moderatoren könnten dazu zu Beispiel hier die Nichtwallerbeiträge in ein neues Thema verschieben.

mfg Jürgen


----------



## Marcus_H (15. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Hallo,

in der praktischen Außenhaltung bin ich leider noch nicht dazu gekommen, Exoten selbst life zu "testen" wenn es mal so kühl formulieren möchte, einfach weil man im Kaltwasserbereich unheimlich schlecht an diese Tiere heran kommt. Ich kam mal knapp zu spät einen Channa Argus abzustauben aus Beständen nahe Russland, die waren mal für enormes Geld von einem Tierfilmer besorgt worden.

In Bezug auf den Chinabarsch sind die Aussagen wie gesagt alle dahingehend, dass die Tiere alles bis etwa 30% der eigenen Größe fressen und ansonsten ignorieren, also harmloser als z.B. ein __ Hecht oder eben Waller.


Was ich weiss stammt aus Erfahrungsberichten von Fischzüchtern die teilweise das Vergnügen hatten (wewegen ich damals ja da auch anrief), aus der Literatur und von einem alten Fischzüchter der in der Nähe wohnt (es aber aus Kostengründen auch längst aufgegeben hat), sowie de Berichten der Amerikaner und Japaner von Monsterfishkeepers, wo solche Tiere häufiger zu bekommen sind. (z.B. __ Forellenbarsch und __ Schwarzbarsch) Leider sind bei denen die Haltungsbedingungen oft katastrophal, aber sonst wird man so fantastische Fische wie den goldenen Mahseer, den Chinabarsch und die anderen Großwelse kaum so gut photographiert finden.

Selbst hatte ich nur äusserst unfreiwillig den Versuch laufen Pangasius Hypothalamus für einige warme Monate zwischenzuhalten, was leider durch einen plötzlichen Kälteeinbruch beendet wurde. Seitdem kann ich zumindest sagen, dass sich diese Haiwelse in einem Teich zwar sehr wohl fühlen (auch wenn sie zu Beginn die dunklen Ecken meiden), aber ab 13° die Nahrungsaufnahme und ab 11° die Atmng einstellen.

Aber falls Jemand einen geheizten Koiteich hat (empfehle auch im Winter dann 15°), dann wäre dieser Fisch ja vielleicht interessant, vorrausgesetzt das Becken hat so seine 100.000L., denn im Gegensatz zu anderen Beifischen gehen die weder an andere Fische noch Pflanzen, noch wühlen sie oder bilden Reviere. 

Zur Fütterng des Wallers: Also das ist jetzt auch so ein Erfahrungsbericht eines Großzüchters, der meinte er hätte seine Waller problemlos auf alte Kaiserbrötchen und Koifutter gebracht, ich schätze aber mal, dass auch wenn der Waler ein Allesfresser ist, das zu Organverfettung oder anderweitig Lebensverkürzung führen kann, das Wachstum wird davon allerdings nicht groß beeinflusst.
Gab doch auchmal diese Formel, dass der Waller etwa 5Kg Futter für ein Kg Körpergewicht braucht in der Massephase und der Hecht 10?

Grüße


----------



## lehrer70 (15. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Angelvereine veranstalten häufig sogenannte Hegefischen, die nichts anderes als Wettangeln um Pokale sind. 
Da Wettangeln nach dem Tierschutzgesetz seit einigen Jahren verboten ist, werden die Fische getötet und leider zuoft noch in der Mülltonne entsorgt (wenns keiner sieht).
Bei diesen Angeln können etliche Kilos Fische (Rotaugen, __ Brassen) zusammen kommen, die oft gerne abgegeben werden. Wenn dies mit dem Veranstalter (Angelverein) geklärt wurde, gibt es auch keine rechtlichen Bedenken.

Alternativnahrung zum Fisch sind Heilbuttpellts (Halibutpellets) aus der Fischzucht, die in Spanien zum erfolgreichsten Wallerköder geworden sind. Ein 25kg Sack kostet 40-65 € (ebay, Angelgeschäfte, Landhandel, Fischzucht). Siehe dazu auch www.wallerzucht.de , wo ganzjährig Waller gezogen werden.


----------



## hadron (15. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*



lehrer70 schrieb:


> Alternativnahrung zum Fisch sind Heilbuttpellts (Halibutpellets) aus der Fischzucht, die in Spanien zum erfolgreichsten Wallerköder geworden sind. Ein 25kg Sack kostet 40-65 € (ebay, Angelgeschäfte, Landhandel, Fischzucht). Siehe dazu auch www.wallerzucht.de , wo ganzjährig Waller gezogen werden.



wow *DANKE* - das mal nen Tipp - von denen hab ich bisher nix gehört (naja - bin ja auch schon einige Zeit aus der Anglerscene verschwunden).

25 KG für 50€ ist nen echtes Angebot und 2 cm-Körnung ne echte Nummer entgegen den 8mm vom Störfutter. 

Das mit dem Hegefischen ist auch ne gute Idee - ne kleine Spende für den Verein und die Fische haben noch eine sinnvollere Verwendung als die Mülltonne.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Christine (17. Nov. 2009)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Hier geht es ja um  Waller im Gartenteich Pro&Contra - damit dies eine ernsthafte Diskussion bleibt, hab ich den Komödienstadl in einen anderen Thread verschoben. 

Link: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/25084


----------



## rauchitsch (5. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Viele Pros und Contras

- Waller im Teich OK, aber wenn Du Ihn irgendwann auswilderst, wo auch immer, solltest Du Artgerecht füttern, Pellets ect. sind schwer zu füttern da die Menge die der Fisch zu sich nimmt variert. Ein gezieltes Füttern ist meist nicht möglich.
Als Angler, Aquarianer und auch Gartenteichteichbesitzer habe ich fast alle gängingen Raubfisch gehalten oder halte sie immer noch.
Ich gebe aber zu bedenken das mein Fokus immer auf den Raubfischen lag, alle anderen Fische im Teich werden früher oder später dem Raubfisch zum Opfer fallen. Seis durch fressen oder auch bei größeren Tieren durch "anknabbern " ect.
Als Angler war und ist es für mich immer interessant wie sich die __ Raubfische im Teich oder Aquarium verhalten. Das beschaffen von ausreichenden Futtertieren ist allerdings oft mit erheblichen Bemühungen oder Kosten verbunden. 

Zurück zum __ Wels, Ich konnte meinen Wels, für mich erfolgreich, über Jahre hinweg im Aquarium und meinem Gartenteich halten. Innerhalb von fast zehn Jahren wuchs er aber, trotz ausreichemdem Futterangebot nur zu einer Größe von 1,20m. Du wirst also bei Deinem Waller und 25000l lange Spass an Ihm haben. Da ich meinen Teich jetzt umbaue zug mein Wels in ein naheliegendes Gewässer um. 
Sicher kann man stunden und Seitenlang über Tierschutz, legal und illegal diskutieren, kommt aber zu keinem Ergebnis.
Jeder macht es am Ende doch so wie er will. 
Artgerechtes halten ist meiner Meinung nach in Gefangenschaft nicht möglich!
Es geht immer nur darum dem Tier einen halbwegs anständigen Lebensraum zu bieten so das  der eigene Voyeurismus befriedigt wird.

Ich wünsch Dir viel Spass mit dem Waller


----------



## hadron (5. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Also mein Waller hat sich beim Wachstum immer an gängige Wachstumstabellen gehalten. Soll heissen dass er zur zeit etwa gut 60 cm hat und das im zweiten Jahr. Das Störfutter wird gut angenommen und was die anderen Fische betrifft, sehe ich noch keine Probleme.

"Übriges" Störfutter wird von den Kois weggeputzt - Futterreste hab ich nie.

Fürs nächste Jahr ist eine Vergrösserung der Oberfläche des Teiches um ca. 70% geplant, ausserdem wollte ich 1,50 Tiefe auf 2 Meter gehen.

Sein Versteck muss ich dieses Jahr austauschen weils langsam zu klein wird.

Mit Halibutpellets füttere ich nicht weil das eher Angelköder denn Fischfutter sind. Von Coppens gibt es echtes Störfutter in einer Größe von 12 mm - das sollte reichen.

Zusätzlich hab ich immer einen Schwarm Rotfedern in passender "Futtergröße" falls er mal ein Leckerchen haben will oder einfach seinen Raubtrieb ausleben.

Fazit: bis jetzt alles im grünen Bereich.


----------



## Janski (5. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Hi Hadron,

natürlich fressen deine Koi auch gerne Störfutter, sind ja auch Fische die gerne Grüdeln.
Du solltest aber schon recht genau dosieren sonst können die nämlich leicht
eine Leberverfettung bekommen.
Wenn du den Teich um 70% vergrößerst und bis auf 2m gehst, dann hat der ja schon gute 60m³.
Bei der Größe kannst du den, dann schon was längern hältern.
Versuch doch noch etwas weiter zu vergrößern, dann brauchst du ihn vielleicht garnicht mehr abgeben.
Zum Futter:
Bei uns im Dorf hält sich ein Bauer auch einen __ Wels in seinem Karpfenteich (ca.100-150m²)
und der wird immer mit einem Pfund Fleisch gefüttert, welches er immer vom Metzger bekommt, weil es so fetthaltig ist, dass dieser es nicht mehr verkaufen kann.
Ich denke der hat 1,6m.

MfG
Jan


----------



## hadron (5. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Hi Jan,

wenns nach mir geht würd ich den ganzen Garten unter Wasser setzen - "leider" hab ich noch eine zweite hälfte die das was dagegen hat - so bin ich froh erstmal diesen Deal in der Tasche zu  haben - danach sehen wir weiter


----------



## Armatus (5. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Hi Jan,

warmblüterfleisch ist ein NO-GO..


----------



## Christine (5. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Hallo Armatus,

kannst Du das bitte auch begründen?!?!?!


----------



## Armatus (5. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Ja, 

Fische sind einfach nicht dazu "gemacht" Warmblüterfleisch zu verwerten.

Hoffe ich darf den link posten : http://www.firstfish.de/cms/front_content.php?idcat=57&idart=160

Das ist nicht nur bei AquarienFischen so, sondern auch bei Teichfischen.

Vg dani


----------



## Christine (5. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Hallo Dani,

danke. So vehemente Behauptungen machen sich immer besser, wenn eine sachliche Begründung dazu geliefert wird.


----------



## Eugen (5. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Wenn man obigen Link auch vollständig liest, stößt man ua. auch auf diesen Satz. 

"Die These, Warmblütererzeugnisse können vom Fisch nicht verwertet werden, ist fachlich ebenso nicht haltbar"

Hai,Piranha und noch einigen anderen Raubfischen scheint das auch egal zu sein. 

Oder sind das die berühmten Ausnahmen von der Regel.


----------



## Janski (5. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Hallo Armatus,

nur leider haben Aquarienfische nix mit einem großen Waller zu tun, der ohnehin
fettreiche Nahrung wie Störfutter benötigt.
Bei Aquarienfischen mag es zu Verfettungen kommen, aber ein Waller jagt auch in freier Natur nach Fröschen, Vögeln und anderen kleinen Säugetieren.
Bei der Fischzucht mag es verboten sein Warmblüterfleisch zu verfüttern, aber ich denke nicht das Hadron vor hat den __ Wels zu verspeisen.
Der Wels bei dem Bauern ist das beste Beispiel, denn der wird seit 15 Jahren so gefüttert und er ist weder Fett noch macht er einen schlechten körperlichen Eindruck.

Eugen ist mir zuvor gekommen, genau den Satz hab ich nämlich auch entdeckt.


MfG
Jan


----------



## canis (5. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*



Janski schrieb:


> Bei Aquarienfischen mag es zu Verfettungen kommen, aber ein Waller jagt auch in freier Natur nach Fröschen, Vögeln und anderen kleinen Säugetieren.k



Wobei aber ein Frosch (wie alle Amphibien) kein Warmblüter ist... 

Es ist aber schon richtig, dass die Regel mit den Warmblütern so nicht stimmt. Von den heimischen Raubfischen gibt es mehrere Arten, die regelmässig Vögel und (Klein-)Säuger erbeuten. Neben dem Waller (__ Enten, Mäuse, Ratten) fressen auch __ Hechte und Bachforellen regelmässig Warmblüter. Der __ Hecht regelmäsig junge Vögel, die Bachforelle lokal häufig Mäuse. 


Und sonst zum Thema Waller/__ Wels im Gartenteich: Tut dem Tier dies bitte nicht an. Bis zu einer gewissen Grösse mag es kein Problem sein, aber der Waller wird nun mal einfach locker 200 bis 250 cm und ist damit zu gross für jedes Gewässer, welches den Namen Gartenteich zurecht trägt. Die Wachstumsgeschwindigkeit hängt neben der Fütterung (die man ja regulieren kann) auch direkt von der Temperatur ab. In kühleren Gewässern wächst er langsamer. Aber auch dort wächst er und früher oder später wird er zu gross für jeden Gartenteich. 

Wenn man ihn dann in ein deutlich grösseres Gewässer umsetzen kann, mag das ja gut sein. In den meisten Fällen steht aber kein solches zur Verfügung. Denn es ist und bleibt zu recht streng verboten, einfach Fische in freie Gewässer zu versetzen, ob heimisch oder nicht. Angelvereine haben für sowas die entsprechenden Bewilligungen von Behörden, aber diese kriegt man nicht einfach so, sondern nur bei einer sinnvollen Begründung (Förderung gefährdeter Arten etc.). 

Also: Wenn man sich nicht 100%ig sicher ist, dem Wels auch einen schönen Lebensabend bescheren zu können, dann besser sein lassen.


----------



## Sternotherus 95 (5. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Ich hatte auch mal 4 Waller im Aquarium.Besorgt hab ich mir die auch von der Adelhorster Welsfarm.Auf der Hinfahrt verfährt man sich aber leicht ohne Navi.Das Futter was ich dort gekauft habe,wurde bei mir nie wirklich gefressen.Dafür liebten sie Stinte(kann man bei Dunkelheit,mit der Hand reichen),lebende Guppys und __ Sonnenbarsche,die etwa ein Drittel so lang waren wie sie selbst.Schöne interessante Gesellen,die mitunter ihre Scheu ablegen können.Jetzt schwimmen sie in einem See von einem Bekannten.


----------



## Nori (5. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Da muss ich canis absolut zustimmen:
Wie schon der Name dieses Forums sagt reden wir von einem "GARTENTEICH" - auch wenn hier immer mal wieder Leute posten mit Größenordnungen in die 100.000-te oder sogar jenseits der Millionen - dann ist es für mich zumindest ein Fischteich oder Weiher und hat mit einem Gartenteich nichts mehr zu tun.
Logisch ist es schwer hier irgendwo ein Grenze zu ziehen - aber Leute deren "Fischwasser" sich in eben solchen Dimensionen bewegen posten üblicher/normalerweise hier auch nicht!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Armatus (5. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Hallo,

Natürlich frisst ein Waller auch Warmblüter,aber 
1. Eine Ente ist kein Schwein
2.Frisst ein Waller vielleicht alle halbe jahre n säugetier!


----------



## Eugen (5. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

hmm,was will Armatus uns damit sagen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Hi Janski,

so ein Waller frißt naturgemäß aber nicht laufend Bisamratten. Alle paar Wochen/Monate mal nen Entenkücken oder ne Wanderratte ist ja nur mal ne kleine Abwechslung auf dem Speiseplan und kein Hauptfutter

@Eugen Piranhas fressen zwar auch mal Warmblüterfleisch, sind aber auch nur geringe Mengen Einmal weil ihnen nicht laufend tote Warmblüter in den Gewässern vorm Maul rumtreiben und wenn sie mal was bekommen sich das Fleisch auch auf eine große Fischmenge verteilt.Wer selber noch keine Piranhas gehalten hat kennt halt nur die halbwahren Legenden die über sie verbreitet werden  Aber verglichen mit nem "zähen" fetten Brocken frisch vom Metzger ist so ein verwesendes !!!!! totes Mara (bei den Temperaturen in den Lebensräumen vom Roten Piranha wird das Fleisch schon sehr schnell schön "mürbe")  für die Fische sehr viel leichter verdaulich.

@ Janski: Unterschiede bei den Verdauungvorgängen zwischen Aquarienfischen und denen in den heimischen Gewässern gibts übrigens keine (außer das bei kühlen Wassertemperaturen von 10 Grad die Verdauung bei den kaltblütigen Fischen wesentlich langsamer abläuft:als im 25 Grad warmen Aquarium dream)

MfG Frank


----------



## Janski (5. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Hi __ Knoblauchkröte,

das war auch nur als günstige Nahrungsergänzung gedacht.
Mein vorheriger Beitrag bezog sich auf Armatus absolutes NO-GO.
Mir ist schon klar, dass wenn ein Waller 120 Kilo im Jahr frisst, vielleicht 20-30kg
davon Warmblüterfleisch sind.
Aber ich denke auch für einen ausgewachsenen 2m __ Wels braucht man einen größeren Teich.

MfG
Jan


----------



## canis (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*



Eugen schrieb:


> hmm,was will Armatus uns damit sagen



Dass sich Wallerteiche nicht für die Schweinehaltung eignen 


Es dürfte stimmen, dass sich wohl keine Fischart mehrheitlich von Warmblütern ernährt. Zumindest fällt mir gerade keine ein. Allerdings kenne ich ein paar kleinere Fliessgewässer, wo praktisch in jeder gefangenen Bachforelle Reste von Mäusen zu finden sind. Es gibt also sehr wohl einzelne Individuen oder allenfalls auch ganze lokale Populationen, die sich auf das Erbeuten von Kleinsäugern spezialisiert haben. Offenbar nehmen die Fische daran keinen Schaden, obwohl sie grössere Mengen von Warmblütern fressen.


----------



## Armatus (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Hallo,

naja wie gesagt,der Fettgehalt einer Maus/Ente ist mit dem eines Mastschweins nicht zu vergleichen!

Gruß Dani,der auch so angesprochen werden möchte (;


----------



## canis (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Wenn du mit deinem richtigen Vornamen angesprochen werden möchtest, dann am besten auch immer mit diesem unterschreiben. Nur dann wissen die User auch, wie sie dich überhaupt ansprechen sollen 

Der Fettgehalt im Fischfutter ist natürlich ein wichter Faktor. Eine pauschale Aussage, welcher Fettanteil gut ist, kann man sicherlich nicht machen. Je nach Futtermittel beträgt der Fettgehalt so zwischen 5 und 30%, Pelletfutter hat meines Wissens meist höhere Anteile an Fetten. Die meisten Stücke des Schweins haben einen Fettgehalt, der innerhalb dieses Bereichs liegt (Bauch mal ausgenommen). In aller Regel dürfte das Schwein also nicht zu Fett sein - und die meisten anderen Säuger und Vögel sind ohnehin noch viel weniger Fett als Schweine. 

Mehr Probleme als Fett bereiten den meisten Fischen übrigens die Kohlenhydrate, die sie oft gar nicht verdauen können. Als Energielieferant neben dem Fett sind v.a. Proteine wichtig, die im Warmblüter-Fleisch ebenfalls in hohen Dosen vorhanden sind.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Hi David,

zu Beachten ist aber das Fett von Fischen und Warmblütern sich so einfach aber nicht vergleichen läßt, die Fette sind ja unterschiedlich aufgebaut. Die im allgemeinen von Raubfischen gewohnten Fischfette sind ja  nicht fest wie ne Fettschwarte am Schweinefleisch, sondern eher Öle

MfG Frank


----------



## Boxerfan (7. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Hallo, ich habe in meinem Teich 2 Albino Welse . Sind jetzt ca. 80 cm groß. Entweder verputzen sie die Nachzucht der Rotfedern oder nehmen Störfutter. Man muß nur Geduld haben wenn man sie sehen will, erst abends in der Dämmerung kommen sie aus den Höhlen.
Das Foto war vom letzten Jahr bei der reinigung.
Grüße
Dietmar


----------



## Armatus (7. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Hi Dietmar,

hammer!ich schreibe nachher noch was dazu, bin einfach nur sprachlos!

Auf der internetseite habe ich übrigens auch gesehen, dass welse mit trockenfutter gefüttert werden und 3-jährig ca. 50cm groß sind


----------



## CoolNiro (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Stimmt, hat echt einen Hammer


----------



## Boxerfan (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Ich möchte behaupten das sich meine beiden ziemlich wohl fühlen.Habe im Teich 2 Höhlen eingebaut indem sie sich verstecken können. Zum Füttern kommen sie abends raus, ansonsten sieht man sie nur im Dunkeln. Die beiden sind jetzt ca 10 jahre alt und wurden gezüchtet. Habe sie in Bochum bei einem großen Koi- und gartenteichhändler geholt, waren damals ca 12 cm lang.Auf dem Bild habe ich mal einen in der Dämmerung erwischt.
Grüße
Dietmar


----------



## hadron (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Mal was zum Wachstum...

ich habe eine Tabelle gefunden damit man sich eine Vorstellung über das "gesunde" Wchstum eines Wallers machen kann.

hier in dem Thread wird über das Wachstum diskutiert und man findet auch eine Tabelle die aus meinen Erfahrungen einen guten Mittelwert darstellt: Wallerwachstum

Meiner hält sich zumindest daran - mit seinen gut 60 cm im zweiten Jahr. Solang er immer ungefähr im Bereich dieser Tabelle liegt scheint mir alles ok.


----------



## Boxerfan (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Hei Jörg,
hast Du einen Waller (Wildfisch) oder einen gezüchteten Albino?
Grüße
Dietmar


----------



## hadron (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Albino kann man nicht sagen - es ist ein weisser Waller wie deine.


----------



## canis (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Auch die weissen Zuchtformen gehören meines Wissens zur Art _Silurus glanis_.


----------



## hadron (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*



canis schrieb:


> Auch die weissen Zuchtformen gehören meines Wissens zur Art _Silurus glanis_.



Wer hat was anderes behaupted?


----------



## Armatus (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Moin,

ich hätte auch so gern einen...-aber kommt is bissl schlecht wegen der Koi ^^

mfG D.A.N.I


----------



## canis (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*



hadron schrieb:


> Wer hat was anderes behaupted?



Wer hat behauptet, dass jemand was anderes behauptet hat? 

Was ich damit sagen wollte ist, dass auch die weisse Form ein gewöhnlicher Waller ist und dementsprechend gross wird.


----------



## Boxerfan (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Hei David, davon gehe ich auch mal aus das meine zwei noch wachsen.Ich hatte mich bei den jahren verschätzt. Die sind jetzt etwa 6 Jahre alt.Müßten auch ca. 80 - 90 cm haben. 
Grüße
Dietmar


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Hi,

die "Albinowaller" sind meißt auch keine "echten" Albinos. Alle weißlichen die ich bisher zu gesicht bekam hatten dunkle Augen. Sind also keine Albinos - die haben immer rote Augen - sondern eher bleiche __ Gelblinge

MfG Frank


----------



## hadron (9. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die "Albinowaller" sind meißt auch keine "echten" Albinos. Alle weißlichen die ich bisher zu gesicht bekam hatten dunkle Augen. Sind also keine Albinos - die haben immer rote Augen - sondern eher bleiche __ Gelblinge
> 
> MfG Frank



so isses !


----------



## Boxerfan (9. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Hei frank,
dem schließe ich mich an. Werden zwar als Albino angeboten, sind aber keine. Augenfarbe ist normal
Grüße
Dietmar


----------



## Armatus (9. Feb. 2011)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Hallo,

Dann sind sie xanthistisch oder?

Dani


----------



## aalhechtzander (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Nur zu Hilfe und Allgemeinwissen: ein __ Wels (70cm-1m) braucht für sich allein ca. 75000 liter Wasser + Unterschlupf. Ich habe in unsere Gräfte vor, um die 20-30 Welse einzusetzen (je 50 cm+ -). Ein 50 cm Wels frisst um die 500g Futter am Tag. Nun rechnet mal aus wie viel so ein Tier braucht um "anständig" zu leben. Nur gut, dass bei uns von Anglern der Welsbestand in Grenzen gehalten wird, und wir auch wirklich zu viele "Futterfische" haben...       Ich hoffe ich konnte euch einen kleinen Anblick verschaffen dürfen!  mit allerbesten Willen, christian


----------



## canis (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

Hallo Christian

Dass du dich da mal nicht verrechnest...! 

Der Waller frisst nicht annähernd so viel, wie du glaubst. Ein Waller von 50 cm wiegt selten mehr als 1-1,5 kg, oft sogar eher weniger. Und er frisst in diesem Alter kaum mehr als 50 Gramm Fische pro Tag. Selbst ein älterer Waller mit über 150 cm frisst kaum mehr als 100 Gramm pro Tag. Die Art weist zwar ein gutes, aber halt kein rasantes Wachstum auf und hat einen tiefen Futterquotienten, sprich das aufgenommene Futter wird effizient verwertet. Junge Waller (<4 J.) legen kaum mehr als ein zwei Kilo pro Jahr zu und für ein Kilo zusätzliches Körpergewicht muss er etwa die 6fache Menge an Fischen fressen. 

Mich interessiert noch, weshalb du meinst, dass bei euch die Angler den Bestand in Grenzen halten. Um das wirklich wissen zu können, müsste man den Bestand quantifizieren können, was aber in den meisten Gewässern gar nicht möglich ist. Angler sollten ihren Einfluss auf Fischbestände nicht überschätzen.


----------



## aalhechtzander (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW:  Waller im Gartenteich - Pro & Contra*

ja du hast ein gutes Argument gebracht. Ich bin selbst __ Wels und insgesamt Raubfischangler und habe dennoch selten Waller weder gesehen noch gefangen die weniger als 3-4 __ rotfeder o.ä. im Magen hatten. Solange ich gelesen habe, sind wir hier bei dem europäischem Wels zugange oder?? Da kenn ich mich leider ein bisschen zu gut aus, nun bei uns im "teich" den mann schon see nennen kann, haben wir schon ein paar waller die sich ganz wohl bei uns fühlen und nicht zur plage werden weil sie wenn sie gefangen werden, müssen sie entnommen werden oder nur markiert werden.(kommt auf schonmaß an (bei uns 50cm)). markierte fische wiesen bei uns einen Wachstum von 27cm bis sogar in einzelfällen zu 60cm! Meine empfehlung war ja nur keine waller unkontrolliert in einen kleinen teich "reinzuschmeißen" da sie alles kurz und klein plattmachen  aber vielen dank für deine aufmerksamkeit!!


----------

